# Eric holder to resign.



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Can't be soon enough. As soon as they find a replacement.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Best news I've heard all day. Thanks. Sure the Boy King will pick somebody wackier to replace him.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I am sure the replacement is ready and waiting.
They will want to get confirmed before the election, when the Republicans take control of Senate.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Wish the "Chief" would follow suit..


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Can Congress prosecute him when he is out of office for Fast and Furious?


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Don't let the door hit him in the ass on his way out!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Hell with him resigning, I'd rather see him dead. He will just get another job to screw America over again, **** him. Racist's bastard.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Well, part of my prayer has been answered. 


Que the Dream Music;

Picture little Slippy in his PJ's kneeling at his bedside, single lamp burning on his bedside table. Bible and .45 acp rest beside lamp. Through the window a star filled sky can be seen. The moon is in half phase. Little Slippy starts to pray; Dear Lord, if is your will, let him resign then get hit by a concrete truck. In Jesus' name, I pray.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

tango said:


> I am sure the replacement is ready and waiting.
> They will want to get confirmed before the election, when the Republicans take control of Senate.


I think this is incorrect. I believe he's resigning now BECAUSE they expect to lose the Senate. I also think they will wait to nominate someone until AFTER the election. That way, the Obamanation can nominate some radical, leftist, probably Muslim candidate, and the lame-duck Dems in the Senate will simply rubber-stamp him.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

It does get better though doesn't it?

Al Sharpton is helping choose the next AG. Now there's a guy whose opinion I'm fond of.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Good riddence to the sob.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Sockpuppet said:


> Tell us how you really feel.


How about nobama, holder, pislosi, fienstein, frankin, schumler, reid, hillary, billy, bonner, mCconnell, mcain, sharpton, jackson and a few hundred more in congress all get infected with ebola and die a slow miserable death. May my wish come true, Clear enough!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I bet he is quitting so he can run as Anthony Wiener's running mate in 2016. Imagine pulling up to a stop light behind a hippie in a Prius with a "Coexist" bumper sticker on one side and a "Wiener-Holder" bumper sticker on the other! That will be awesome!


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

Good bye !


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Inor said:


> I bet he is quitting so he can run as Anthony Wiener's running mate in 2016. Imagine pulling up to a stop light behind a hippie in a Prius with a "Coexist" bumper sticker on one side and a "Wiener-Holder" bumper sticker on the other! That will be awesome!


Which one is holding whose wenner and where is he holding it?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm glad he is going but I hope he doesn't end up on the supreme court down the road where he would no doubt do even more long term harm.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> I bet he is quitting so he can run as Anthony Wiener's running mate in 2016. Imagine pulling up to a stop light behind a hippie in a Prius with a "Coexist" bumper sticker on one side and a "Wiener-Holder" bumper sticker on the other! That will be awesome!


I had to read this to Mrs. Slippy; her reaction was a well organized stream of iced tea exited her nose as she laughed uncontrollably. She also did a laugh-snort combination that is so ladylike...but claims she did not. She has a tea stain on her shirt so she cannot deny the spit take.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

His resignation has the feel of being orchestrated, like a planned move. Maybe my foil hat is on a bit tight today.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Weiner/Holder, priceless


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

He should be going to jail for murder and gun running.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Hot damn! Great news EXCEPT president FUBAR will put him on the Supreme Court ---- or perhaps he is ducking turning over Fast and Furious documents to the courts???


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

He will be ready and waiting for Obama to appoint him to the Supreme Court when Ginsberg retires
Harry Ried will ram him thru before the elections


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama gets what he wants Ginsberg retires he appoints Holder, congress holds it up until after the election. Hildbeast wins, she withdraws Holders name. The Liberals rise up in revolt. Ok I will wake up in a minute.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Obama gets what he wants Ginsberg retires he appoints Holder, congress holds it up until after the election. Hildbeast wins, she withdraws Holders name. The Liberals rise up in revolt. Ok I will wake up in a minute.


Why go through all those gyrations when all we have to do is win in 2016?  Yeah, I know, equally unlikely.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I think not. I think we get at least 4 more years of decency in 2016


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Watch what we wish for. Who is to say the next AG will not be worse? I admit that is hard to imagine given Mr. Holder's record.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Inor said:


> I bet he is quitting so he can run as Anthony Wiener's running mate in 2016. Imagine pulling up to a stop light behind a hippie in a Prius with a "Coexist" bumper sticker on one side and a "Wiener-Holder" bumper sticker on the other! That will be awesome!


All they would need is an AG named Oscar Meyer.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Well...............Bye.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Watch what we wish for. Who is to say the next AG will not be worse? I admit that is hard to imagine given Mr. Holder's record.


The Revvverend Sharpton was on TV just a while ago saying he was going to help pick out the new AG. Aint that special? Maybe the Reverrrend Jacksawn can serve in that capacity. hmmm


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Can Congress prosecute him when he is out of office for Fast and Furious?





Seneca said:


> His resignation has the feel of being orchestrated, like a planned move. Maybe my foil hat is on a bit tight today.





Smitty901 said:


> He should be going to jail for murder and gun running.


Maybe this is a set up. Perhaps they know he will eventually be charged. So he retires now, gets charged and convicted before Obama is done. Obama pardons him on the way out.


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> The Revvverend Sharpton was on TV just a while ago saying he was going to help pick out the new AG. Aint that special? Maybe the Reverrrend Jacksawn can serve in that capacity. hmmm


The only thing that POS Rev is qualified to pick is his nose or seat of his butt!!!!!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Holder could be here awhile .H is sticking around until Obama has a replacement.


----------

